# Question about the pendant backer plate



## arjudy (Aug 24, 2009)

The threading is 3/8" x 16 tpi correct. Will a 3/8 bolt with the head cut off work in a collet chuck? Will the threads on the bolt damage the collet and will the grip be tight enough just holding on to the edge of the threads? Trying to figure out how I will mount this puppy on the lathe.


----------



## sailing_away (Aug 24, 2009)

If you use the bolt method, I'd recommend a bolt that is not threaded all the way to the end.  That way, the collet chuck will hold the smooth bolt shank instead of the threads.  A better way to attach it is with the PSI bottle stopper mandrel which threads directly onto the lathe headstock.  Hope this helps.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49636


----------



## arjudy (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks, I had not thought about getting a bolt that was only partially threaded. I would prefer to use my collet chuck for mounting because my drill chuck tends to wander out of the morse taper some. I will just need to find the right sized collet to hold the non-threaded end of the bolt.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 24, 2009)

Richard has it right... Just an FYI!  The pictures in my thread he linked to has a mt2 bottle stopper mandrel.   That one works, but the PSI one (which threads on the headstock instead of mt2 is much more solid for me.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't have a collet chuck, but I used the Nova G3 chuck. I got a 3/8" 16 tpi
bolt and put a few nuts on it. The bolt was too small to be held by the chuck, 
but the nuts work just fine.

(might take a few starts to make sure it runs straight..)


----------



## Nick (Aug 24, 2009)

A method that I have used is the bottle stopper mandrel that PSI sells. It has a 1"/8 thread that threads directly to the headstock . The other end has a 3/8" stud that threads into the holes in the backer plate.

Checking last night, I found with the PSI mandrel, The head of the screws supplied with the Backer Plate, hit the screw head before fully screwed on. The fix, I repalced the 4 supplied screws with hardened socket head screws, fixed.


----------



## wb7whi (Aug 24, 2009)

My jacobs chuck would walk out of the headstock as well. Researched the issue and ended making what I think they call a draw bolt. 
I took the chuck to the hardware store where I found a threaded rod that threaded into the rear of the chuck. Back at the lathe I drilled a 1/8 hole through some stock and turned a cone out of it. Also found a knob that threads right on. So you thread the 1/8 rod into the chuck and feed the rod through to the other side of the head stock. Put the cone on and chinch up the whole works with the knob. The jacobs chuck stays put now.


----------



## Grizz (Aug 25, 2009)

I was thinking of using some kind of bolt.  That way I can use my Beall wheel holder.  Probably use some kind big washer.    When using the bottle stopper holder I can't use my only Jacobs chuck to drill.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 25, 2009)

I have tried it in my collet chuck and in on the PSI bottle stopper mandrel, and the mandrel has a lot more secure feeling for me, especially when your using one of the way off center holes.  The PSI bottle stopper mandrel is only 10 bucks.


----------



## markgum (Aug 25, 2009)

i use the botle stopper mandrel from 
http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html

just concerned because it is a self tapping thread on the mandrel that it might damage the pendant backer threads.  Tried using a small bolt in my nova chuck but couldn't get a good grip on it and kept pushing the bolt out of the chuck.  Will have to give Ron's idea a try.


----------



## stolicky (Aug 25, 2009)

I actually made a 'chuck' to hold a 3/8" bolt:

- I took a scrap piece of oak and rounded it off.
- Chucked it into my 4-jaw chuck and drilled a 3/8" hole through it.
- Drilled a 1-1/8" hole about 2/3 of the way through the block.
- Tapped the 1-1/8" hole with my 1-1/4" Beall spindle tap.
- Took the 'new' chuck out of the 4-jaw chuck, removed the 4-jaw chuck from the spindle, then mounted the 'new' chuck on the spindle with the 3/8" bolt sticking out.

The key it to use the proper length bolt to make sure you have a good number of threads sticking out for the plate to screw on to.

I further modified the 'design' by sticking a 1/4" piece of plywood with a 3/8" hole drilled in it on the bolt, rounded it off, and use it as kind of a stabilizing washer.  I found that when using the offset holes not all parts of the plate were supported again something.  This solved that problem.

Man, I really need to take a picture of this, huh?


----------



## stolicky (Aug 25, 2009)

And after all of that, I probably could have simply stuck my bottle stopper mandrel in my Beall chuck!  Ah, it was more fun actually making something useful!


----------



## herbk (Aug 25, 2009)

I use a 3/8 bolt with the head removed.  I put a flanged nut on the 3/8 bolt.  I then insert it into a keyed chuck.  I thread the backer plate onto the 3/8 bolt ( about half or a little more into the plate) and then bring the nut up against the backer plate snuggly.  Do not over tighten or you will damage the aluminum threads in the backer plate.  Works for me, good luck.  Made my first penadant yesterday tunred out pretty good.


----------



## arjudy (Aug 25, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> The PSI bottle stopper mandrel is only 10 bucks.



It's only $18.00 with shipping. I may order one if I place an order to PSI for some other items as well.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 25, 2009)

arjudy said:


> It's only $18.00 with shipping. I may order one if I place an order to PSI for some other items as well.


 
Don't forget if you order $50 in stuff you get $10 off with code DVD10

Up to about 4 items the shipping stays at the 7.95 price, so it isn't horrible.


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 25, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Don't forget if you order $50 in stuff you get $10 off with code DVD10


 
Anyone know if that code is honored at MLCS.  (Back on topic now.)


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Chuck Key said:


> Anyone know if that code is honored at MLCS. (Back on topic now.)


 I don't think so , you get that code if you order the penturning DVD from PSI and even though they are the same people running both places MLCS don't offer any penturning stuff .


----------



## edman2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wood-N-Whimsies carries the PSI screw on bottle stopper mandrel for $8.96. Just got mine in this week.  With shipping I doubt it would run over $14 bucks.


----------

